# New Viv



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Here's my new viv! Didn't bother with progress pictures this time but here's the finished result! Phone pictures ain't doing it any favours again! But hey ho!....

Viv was custom made by DC Aquariums and did an ace job!

Hygrolon/Cork/ Moss mix background.

substrate: spagnum/coal/tree fern/coco bark
theres a few peat plates on the floor too.

Decided not to do the foam/silicone background... Took up to much room and didn't look as nice as I thought it would!... (my skills not in general )

Theres a lot more room for the terribs here!
This clean cut look seems to be a lot nicer for me! and took quarter of the time!

There's a big cork tube in there which is kinda hard to make out which looks really nice! It also has a large platform at the base which is partly covered with substrate. It was foamed in the middle and topped up with substrate... photos ain't doing it much justice! 

Will try and get some better photos when the frogs have calmed down for you to see what I am trying to describe

Going to go for a few Led light fittings on pay day so there will be lots more light!

Here it goes anyway! Oh and ignore the sassage sticks! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

As I said already Liam it looks good and the Terribs look pretty pleased as well.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks :censor: amazing! :2thumb:


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice think the pictures do do it justice!


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

proper job....very well done :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Update*

Hi Guys.

Got a new nice LED which has made a huge difference to the lighting and hopefully will help with my moss growth. Its a 5 light TMC 600 Grobeam 6500k. And a really nice new Treasure Chest brom courtesy of Mike

Full Shot


Treasure Chest



Terrib


Ruby star which seems to be losing colour:devil:


Selaginella kraussiana brownii (Pin-cushion)


Neo rien's pride x brian weber Pup which i took off


Neo Bam


Pilea involucrater 'Moon Valley'	


Dendrobium Bracteosum Orchid


Mosses on Cork Tube 



Cheers

Liam


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm especially liking the cork background- I honestly think it looks better and more 'natural' than the usual gg.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

That brom looks almost as good as my one Liam :lol2:.
Your tank looks ace though, well done.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Treasure chest makes a brilliant feature brom Liam, good choice there! It'll really look good with those LEDs. : victory: You'll find your cryptanthus colours up nicely under it too.

Your mossess are lichens by the by. I can grow moss in my sleep, lichens tend to just turn black on me though, so good luck with them as they're really lovely.

It pains me to say, I find myself agreeing with Ron too. Natural cork looks much nicer than gg type stuff to me too. I just find nothing natural looking about what ends up looking like a box of soil. It's personal taste though, some folks can't stand the look of the "green background style" either. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looks good. nice open design.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah the brom looks brilliant the colours are amazing in person! Im hoping the crypanthus will now colour up too but we will wait and see.

Well Ade, I meant I was hoping the LEDS bring the moss to growth (on the background) I thought I would have at least saw something by now but I havnt really? Kind of annoying me but i guess it will just take time!

Yeah the lichens on the wood - they were pretty much white when I first got it and the red past has always been that colour. You cant see it in the pics but the white lichen actually has a sort of green tinge to it now. Not sure if thats good or bad though 

Any suggestions to get this moss growing a bit quicker or will it just take a while?

Thanks for all the compliments!




Wolfenrook said:


> Treasure chest makes a brilliant feature brom Liam, good choice there! It'll really look good with those LEDs. : victory: You'll find your cryptanthus colours up nicely under it too.
> 
> Your mossess are lichens by the by. I can grow moss in my sleep, lichens tend to just turn black on me though, so good luck with them as they're really lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Interesting Lichen Information*

Here is some nice Lichen Information which I thought would be useful Ade, Or anyone trying to grow Lichen

Here is a basic guide where the one thing that pops out is dont spray directly with water

Lichen Terrarium Guide (Basic) - Vivarium Guide

This one has formulas in which can help your lichen grow or spread

Magnificent Lichen Growth Formulas
helping moss
Grow Moss with Yogurt, Buttermilk and even Beer - Vivarium Guide

Dont know if these will work with your frogs in the vivarium will they?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> Here is some nice Lichen Information which I thought would be useful Ade, Or anyone trying to grow Lichen
> 
> Here is a basic guide where the one thing that pops out is dont spray directly with water
> 
> ...


Fascinating- there used to be a fad for decorative terrarium books with this sort of information, but you don't see them around much, now. My guess would be that for a frog viv, this would be part of prolonged preparation way before the animals go in- and maybe even before custodians- I'm sure I saw a post (probably in Habitats) complaining that the posters woodlice were eating the emerging moss.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If it's Epiweb moss mix, I've never managed to get the stuff to grow. I know some folks have, but not me, hence I ended up making my own moss slurry.

You don't need all that buttermilk etc garbage. All you need is to keep it moist with soft water, and give it plenty of light. Get those 2 things right and moss is the easiest thing you can grow in a viv, given the right type of moss in the first place. :lol2: I even grow it on resin rocks and foam type backgrounds....

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

It is epiweb moss mix mate ... sigh :lol2: we will see hopefully under this light we will see what happens! Well I just never seem to get any moss. So any advice is welcome 

Found some kyoto moss spores left over from last viv and spread this over my damp peat plates on the floor so im hoping it takes. Although ive heard that stuff is quite difficult too!

Liam



Wolfenrook said:


> If it's Epiweb moss mix, I've never managed to get the stuff to grow. I know some folks have, but not me, hence I ended up making my own moss slurry.
> 
> You don't need all that buttermilk etc garbage. All you need is to keep it moist with soft water, and give it plenty of light. Get those 2 things right and moss is the easiest thing you can grow in a viv, given the right type of moss in the first place. :lol2: I even grow it on resin rocks and foam type backgrounds....
> 
> Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great additions and great photos :no1:

the treasure chest is lovely, i would love to have one, but my large brom quota is filled with a _Vriesea gigantea nova_ which is massive, and terrestrial. looking at yours, if this brom grows much bigger i will rip it out and replace with one of those. 


I hope your lighting works well for you, and the moss takes hold soon buddy, i think it is a waiting game. you need to hope the spores spread and find an appropriate micro niche and then flourish, i have heard this is quicker with frogs in, as they help spread the spores around.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> Great additions and great photos :no1:
> 
> the treasure chest is lovely, i would love to have one, but my large brom quota is filled with a _Vriesea gigantea nova_ which is massive, and terrestrial. looking at yours, if this brom grows much bigger i will rip it out and replace with one of those.
> 
> ...


Really? Now that is interesting! Like a lot of people here, I have in mind the Dream Viv- the _ginormous_ one with all mod cons that I won't be able to have space or money for till I win the lottery... :lol2:
I've been thinking through plans, as you do, and for moss I was thinking of a slurry combining the best bits of all the formulae I've heard of: a mix of native mosses and lichens, epiweb mix, kyoto mix, plus some soil and yogurt- and maybe even some of my (over) abundant Java moss- although I know from personal experience that this only does well in *really* wet conditions. The idea is that with all the possible microclimates in such a viv, at least some of the species should take in different places. I'll let you know how it went, on that lucky day... :whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

have you seen this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX2Tb5NLSIQ


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> have you seen this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX2Tb5NLSIQ


A voice-over would have been useful, to explain exactly what their mix was, how they watered etc- but wow, anyway!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqNXtsFRrNM


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Liam you`ve seen my peat plates so you know that moss will grow on them.
Just give it some time.
But don`t let them dry out too much or it won`t happen.
Kyoto moss is largely a waste of time as by the time you have anything happen with it you`ll have other mosses growing.


Mike


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome setup my friend  :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah Mike, the kyoto...It was FINALLY starting to grow in my old viv very slightly.... But then i changed it! haha :whistling2:


----------



## Sophiejake (Aug 14, 2013)

*set up*

great set up well done, if possible could you spare a few minutes to watch my video on 'how to make a reptile hammock' it works great, and is for pretty much all lizards would be much appreciated  How to make a Simple, easy & cheap reptile hammock - YouTube


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sophiejake said:


> great set up well done, if possible could you spare a few minutes to watch my video on 'how to make a reptile hammock' it works great, and is for pretty much all lizards would be much appreciated  How to make a Simple, easy & cheap reptile hammock - YouTube


Probably a bit more useful over on Lizards...


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

That is a very nice setup you got there mate love the bark background!: victory:


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dude, That looks freaking ace! 

So glad you listened to me and took the plunge getting the grobeam 600, it makes such a huge difference all your plants will love you for it and in return your frogs will love the healthy plant cover!

Seriously looks great man!


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheers bud means a lot. Put the ruby star back up on background and oh boy has it coloured up again. Looks great


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey bud,

Ill let the GroBeam speak for itself 



And with the 600 ;-


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Updated.*

Hey everyone.

Made a few slight changes to this. Added a few things. Took out a few things. A lot more moss and some liverwort too.

The arcadia hood that you all see at the front... Theres a LED light behind that which is really nice GroBeam 6500k output but really expensive. I was thinking on getting another to replace the Arcadia then hook this up to a controller. But were talking 140 pounds for that if not more. So Still Deciding. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on which light could acompany the LED but still be vastly stronger than this Arcadia? I somehow dont think I get enough power from it. The LED ''outshines'' it. This one in particular anyway. Any help with that would be appreciated: victory:

I got this little Racinaea Crispa Which seems to be a wee cluster! Didn't come how I expected it to look but i like it none-the-less! 3 little Pups on this. You can see the main plant!





Heres the viv as a hole. I understand a lot of people wont be a great lover of the little technique with the tillandsias if you notice it :lol2:
Going to swap it with fishing line so its more invisible. 

I would prefer this to work with broms. As I'd choose them over Tillandsias any day. They would probably have to be of the smaller variety though. Any thoughts? Do you think it could? Would there be too many broms? suggestions welcome. :notworthy: I even thought about holding small squares of cork up with the suction cups with miniature orchids of some sort... Let me know any ideas!




The lighter bit of Cork that you can see there with the Ionantha Ionantha Tillandsia on top was initially added to give the Terribs a place to Hide. If you peer in through the side of the viv its almost a Cave which they like to spend time in. Theres also a nice bit of shade down there which is nice for them!








You can see what I mean with the Crypanthus on the background now too since the last update!...Even more colour now with the LED.

Any questions, or help with my own questions would be great. Anyway hope you guys like it!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Liam,it is a beautiful bit of work mate I really like it. 

I think you should save the pennies you don't need the extra light,well let me qualify that your plants might but your frogs definitly do not.I'd go further in that too much light can possibly affect the frogs behaviour adversely. I'm definitly a fan of lower light levels vivs.Naturally these is some degree of variation between species. If frogs have areas of bright and areas of shade,then they can freely move between and choose,your viv is fairly open,my hunch is anymore light at the front might be good for plants but not so for frogs. A very experience guys said to me once,"we dont't light our vivs for frogs,it's only for plants," that is not my point of view but it's worth baring in mind. i like the the UVB option,sure, but bare in mind where each frog comes from and what light level they have in the wild. In some ways we can get drawn in to seeing exactly what you have,oh my earth star has coloured up,wow,I want more of that,but I tend to go the other way around with plants,what does the frog live at light level wise,oh ,ok,I don't have enough light for an earth star,she'll have to live up top,but I have enough light for a fern(or whatever,so that gets planted in the lower light zone.

Do you get my drift mate,plant and light to the chosen frog,think frog first,plants,I love 'em,but I'm a frog keeper first and foremost,that's why I build vivs,plants are absolutely a secondary consideration. I need them to help provide the niche for my frogs to live in happily and fulfill other considerations,reclycling waste adding to humidity,but paramount is frog 

Along time ago I was told 60deep,man you need at least 80watts over that,or your plants will get leggy and die,I use 24 watt,my plants don't get leggy,why because they are low light loving plants,just like the frogs in that viv,right plant right place light to suit frog.

Something to make you ponder mate:2thumb:
best

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Good read stu. I'm actually happy you took the time to write that. As it was just the sort of thing I was looking for in terms of advice on my lighting. I'll stick with what I have. Save a lot of dosh too! Lol

There's a lot of moss in there too. I know a lot of it won't survive and just planted a few types in different places to see if it finds it's niche. I also left the peat plates clear like mike said to see if anything comes of them. 

Thanks to all of you who have helped me

Liam


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i've been contemplating changing my lighting over, got a ultrasun in a zoo med and arcadia d3 on the go, the ultrasun is very close to the viv top and i switched it as the broms at the back became 'bleached' ? (the red colouring). was thinking of switching the lights over, arcadia canopy being higher from the viv may allow the direct heat to be taken away. also been contemplating LED to replace the ultrasun


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> Good read stu. I'm actually happy you took the time to write that. As it was just the sort of thing I was looking for in terms of advice on my lighting. I'll stick with what I have. Save a lot of dosh too! Lol
> 
> There's a lot of moss in there too. I know a lot of it won't survive and just planted a few types in different places to see if it finds it's niche. I also left the peat plates clear like mike said to see if anything comes of them.
> 
> ...


Your welcome mate and the thanks very much appreciated. 
But not advice mate,thoughts,to make you think,so you can make the best choice for you. Maybe I'll be confident about advice in ten years...probably not:lol2: I'm still learning like a b*stard mate!! Sometimes I sit here and think should I say something,i'm learning too what if my thoughts change? So always remember I'll never profess to know it all,I bloody don't,grab as much info as poss from as many sources as possible,then choose what you think is right. The dart world is full of variables,sometimes we post contradicting stuff,search out those conflicting thoughts mate,especially from those with real hard core knowledge,i'm talking guys whom have 10/20years,whom baffle you 'cause they are so damn clever.i'm not one of them:lol2::lol2::lol2:


When we come into this it's bloody mind boggling,so damn much to take in,always trying to think what does froggy need,simplifies things for me. It's so easy to get pulled away from that simple ethic.

Finally,guys like your self,Bloody Joe is another,rock,ya know why,because you both always say THANKS...ALWAYS!! Some folks don't consider it takes time to post something can't be arsed to read up do the graft,it's bloody refreshing helping someone,even if it's not much,whom say "thanks mate." 

Thanks are mine dude

'Ere we can't have you spending dosh you don't need to,your a scot,it will mess you up for years:Na_Na_Na_Na:

lmao

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Pah, I'm already messed up with the money I have spent :devil:
Was prolly pretty messed up before that too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Yeah, your right. I hear lots of different things but here seems to always be my last point I stop at and ask to get the definitive answer I'm looking for. I always see people striving for strong lights and using LEDS,CFLS, T5.
I have heard many times around here that perhaps frogs may respond differently to bright or harsh light. I guess you're probably right as on the forest floor they wont have such harsh light on them.

Its definitely made me think dont worry about that! I think the viv will stay as it is now! 

Cheers Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Messed up,yeah ain't us all:lol2:

Almost all forest floor Liam,but!! not all,I was real specific there. Dart's up mountains...yup,darts right next to a beach,yup,dart's living in arid areas with cacti:gasp: ,yup. Darts basking in the sun,yup,darts in deep shade where one needs a flashlight to see yup. all reports from folks that have seen/video footage,bla bla. Not first hand but reliable info ,as reliable as second hand info can be. Hard not going there and seeing,but that's the joy of the web

Find where froggy lives,learn as much as possible about that area,get headache trying to work out how to put that in a glass box,:mf_dribble:As before the more one learns,the more one realises how little one knows,but as John always says all the secrets are in nature!!

simples...not really,LMAO

good luck buddy

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

From a spectator's view, your viv looks amazing as it is. I would be inclined to say not too add extra lighting, but that is a purely uneducated answer, from a person looking at it from an aesthetic angle. 




Note to stu, 

I don't really post much in the way of asking for advice, but if I did I know that yourself and others would be more than willing to help. You have taken time to talk to me at the two shows I have been to, and like I said in my pm, I am grateful for that. 

I read this section multiple times a day, and I read other peoples questions and make notes of the answers. One of those annoying lurkers, but by doing so I haven't had any real issues with my frogs, the issues I have had I have been able to research and adapt(one short lived prolapse (2hrs)and a fruitfly crash) 

This is just a cheers for all of the indirect help you have given. :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Liam, please forgive my offtopic reply to Callum,it might just be important to him later on,hell for all of us.
Calz,mate,I lost one of our citronella to a prolapse,he did it repeatedly from time to time,but never something major,then one day,it was major and killed him very quickly,somewhere in the morass of my thread it was covered. Hell anyone can miss stuff there. Some of my american mates that heard of our sadness advised us to use prep H (never heard of the stuff it's a treatment for haemorrhoids in humans),but it's said to dry up the prolapse enough for everything to go back to where it should be. Mate I'm not a vet!!!! It's passed on info that might save a frog one day,that's my agenda happy frogs,happy keepers: victory: The guys whom passed this to me are no idiots,and I have trust in their wisdom. I can't back it by saying it is a cure. So I'll pass it forward,with the caviat of vets are the experts,I'm a guy that is learning to keep dart frogs consult them not moi.

Hmm sorry buddy I know you said something kind,but my focus was on trying to get the above over and I've clean forgot what exactly:lol2:Hey ho,hopeless I am,so thanks man will suffice.Good luck with him Calz,my hope is it was just a one off and nowt more,but with the difficulties in finding a phib vet here,at least you have more info than I had,add in keep the food small for him mate,for a good while,that is me talking,no substance to it,just instinct.

seeya

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea, i was in shock when i saw it. this was 2 weeks ago, before reacting i used the ol' google and found that the treatment i had immediately to hand was a sugary water solution. I popped him in a deli cup with about 1 cm of water (enough to cover his arse) and left him for a half hour. i then placed him back into the viv, without any further treatment. after 2 hours i checked on him and he was back to normal. It has not returned since then, and he is eating like a typical terrib. 

prolapse can be caused by a few things (according to a reliable source):

-impaction
-infection
-over sized food
-calcium deficiency 
-over dusting

among others. 

I decided that this one was caused by either over sized food or over dusting, due to the day before i tested bean weevils and i have a tendency to put a lot of dust on feeders as i am paranoid of vit deficiencies. 

Treatment for prolapse _*seems*_ to be a relative unknown, some have used prep h with success, some use the sugar water, some do nothing. a lot of the time they seem to fix themselves, but the key is trying to isolate the root cause and solve that, so some people isolate in a sterile tub and then do fecals. 


I appreciate your concern, and the advice. if he was suffering with chronic prolapse, i would definitely use it, luckily it seems like a one off (touch wood) 

:2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad your frogs doing well. 

Its true mostly everythings been covered and you can find a lot of info on here. I do ask questions if its specific to my vivarium etc.

I too lurk a bit Im on here multiple times a day too lol! Pretty much dont ever give advice either as I wouldn't feel as if I had enough knowledge and wouldn't be comfortable with it. 

Im over obsessive. and have a very addictive personality... with hobbies anyway... Not so much with important things like...work...or career :bash:

Maybe I should try and channel it better :lol2: :devil:

Glad you quickly resolved it and its looking better! You were pretty much on the ball there!

Liam


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

sorry i jacked your thread :blush:

i wanted to show my appreciation to stu, then like stu i thought i'd best share the issue i had and how i solved it :2thumb:

Asking questions is a great strength to have, and i have to thank the people who ask the questions as much as the people who answer them :lol2:

i am much alike to your addictive personality, are you already planning where the next viv is going? or where a stack might fit? :lol2:

with the way that viv looks, you should definitely look to get more somehow :no1:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Ha, Well!

theres a lot going on with gf being at uni. Could literally end up in any city in scotland within the next few years! So one more viv in our current place...

Going for a smaller viv with a pair of imi's or the like which im preparing to be ready for BAKS. Will be much more heavy planted in comparison to this one bearing the size of the viv in mind.

Actually just got the quote for the viv today. So going to talk it over with gf and perhaps order it this week.

Believe it or not. This viv only took me about 4 hours to set up initially, to end up how you see in the first pic of the thread. :blush: 
So when this one arrives im planning to take a lot more time and not rush it and have to change things later.

Looking forward to it as it will be so different in comparison to this one (size/planting) I have a few pictures and threads bookmarked to reference when I get there! ill hopefully have it set up a few months before frogs and get it just right.

Ofcourse I have dreams of a frog room one day I'm sure most froggers do! It will be a long time and just aswell as I dont think I could jump in with both feet anytime soon.
GF couldnt give a rats ass.... (as long as theres room lol!)

Dont worry about derailing in any way. This is what its all about:2thumb:

Liam


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> i've been contemplating changing my lighting over, got a ultrasun in a zoo med and arcadia d3 on the go, the ultrasun is very close to the viv top and i switched it as the broms at the back became 'bleached' ? (the red colouring). was thinking of switching the lights over, arcadia canopy being higher from the viv may allow the direct heat to be taken away. also been contemplating LED to replace the ultrasun


talking of this mate,
One of my broms seems to not like the output of the LED either. Has the red bleaching too. I think afterall it would be silly of me to add anymore LED's at this point and keep the canopy as it is.

Ive removed this particular brom as it seems to be the only one who doesnt like it and replaced it with my pup who seems to colour up nice with the light. I''ll see if it goes back to normal after a few days and if it does I may give this to Mike... as I know hes looking for some extra plants atm.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm confused as to how a brom turning "red" is a bad thing?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Update*

So it's been a while since I have really posted on RFUK at all. Unfortunately I ran in to a bit of bad luck last month.

2 of my terribs had died!...

1 was acting strangely. I noticed he wasn't eating and spending a lot of time in water bowl... Was quarentined etc etc tried all I could and given bacty baths and all sorts..... ANYWAY...

End of the day two have left me. The two I'm left with seem very healthy. Eating loads and getting braver by the day. 

I was pissed and felt like giving up a bit! Safe to say Mike talked me round as I Needed to MAN UP!...

Have a new viv ordered for some more froggies.... LOL

Anyway heres an update of this viv. Didn't grow a lot at first but it seems that its flourishing over the past few weeks and everything seems to be growing so much faster and gaining some pretty kool colours!

Ill start with the frogs. They look bloody yellow. Cant seem to catch the colour well with my camera.. Think its the LEDS lol!



Heres some moss and some really smashing looking liverwort which has found its way in a few places. This is next to the waterbowl



Some plant life on log along with moss. Some more liverwort under those weird green leafed plants at the bottom? No idea what they are?




The moss is finally starting to flourish on the background just recently. FINALLY! Anyone got ANY IDEA what those plants are on the background??


Here the moss is going WILD... No idea why... All the moss is receiving the same amount of light accross the top. Some more unknown plants/weeds? Even some moss on the cork bark
The vine has finally grown all the way to the top and is making its way across to the left lol!



Another pics of these plants/weeds




Raccinaea Crispa 




Tillandsia 



Thanks for reading.

Liam


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your viv is looking great Liam.
Those small "plants" your seeing with the moss are just weeds that seem to grow along with it.
They just add to the natural look of the viv.
Won`t be long now and you`ll get ferns starting to grow.
If they start I`d keep them trimmed as their roots grow long and hard and then they`ll be a pain in the butt to get under control.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

dude, i am gutted for your losses. i haven't seen you about much and i thought you were getting along fine with em. 

as you know, you are not alone with your troubles with terribs, all four of mine have had some kind of issue so far. I assumed the biggest dart frog would also be the most robust, clearly they are quite delicate. I wouldn't advise them as a first dart frog, as so often is. (based on personal experience)

The two you have got now are two beauts and they look nice and healthy. i hope they do well for you. 


what is the new viv going to hold?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Mate,

Cheers for the nice words. The scary thing is the were all very healthy and the downward spiral with the other too was quite quick. Nevermind, Ive learnt from it as much as one can. Not knowing exactly what it is wrong with something so small is a strange thought. 

I guess we just have to get on with it! Ill probably find a few more to add to these in the future. Size permitting.

Looking for some imi's or vanzolinis! Viv is actually arriving tomorrow. Going to go much slower paced with this one. As like I said the one above was thrown together in a couple of hours initially! Looking forward to it. Should be fun after the wee disaster! 

Liam


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm with Calz, Liam,gutted,hate seeing anyone loose frogs,but it will always happen at some stage,to all of us no matter how hard we try. That said i'm gonna focus on other stuff,seems like you have been through enough mate.So first up,just snip the point off those cocktail sticks for me bro,can't help it,but seeing something pointy kinda is worrying me,if i said nowt the law of sod would kick in,I've yet to hear of a frog impailed,on one,but would rather you weren't the first.

Second reading about racina crispa on DB recently,mate it should flower set pups and die,but from what i can gather they are self fertile so save the seed head,sow seed and 18 months or so,you should be up with some more,kerching:lol2:

Yellow orange is a pig to take pics of,only way I can get close to true colour is slow shutter speeds wide depth of field,it's the light bouncing off causing over exposure I 'erm think,LMAO

Finally good luck bro with the next build,fair play to mike for getting you back on course,hard loosing anything ,best learn and move forward,but I'll always wish we all knew why shit happens,but it does :bash:

best

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Yellow orange is a pig to take pics of,only way I can get close to true colour is slow shutter speeds wide depth of field,it's the light bouncing off causing over exposure I 'erm think,LMAO
> 
> Finally good luck bro with the next build,fair play to mike for getting you back on course,hard loosing anything ,best learn and move forward,but I'll always wish we all knew why shit happens,but it does :bash:
> 
> ...


Your right there about taking pics of yellow Stu.
But yet if you get it right you can have some cracking photos.
Liam is pretty gutted about his frogs but as he found out it happens to us all at some point, and the same time he lost his 2 I was telling him of how I lost a couple the same week through the stress of all the upheaval while setting up my new vivs.
The strange thing is there was no obvious cause for his loss.
One of lifes mysteries I`m afraid.


Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> I'm with Calz, Liam,gutted,hate seeing anyone loose frogs,but it will always happen at some stage,to all of us no matter how hard we try. That said i'm gonna focus on other stuff,seems like you have been through enough mate.So first up,just snip the point off those cocktail sticks for me bro,can't help it,but seeing something pointy kinda is worrying me,if i said nowt the law of sod would kick in,I've yet to hear of a frog impailed,on one,but would rather you weren't the first.
> 
> Second reading about racina crispa on DB recently,mate it should flower set pups and die,but from what i can gather they are self fertile so save the seed head,sow seed and 18 months or so,you should be up with some more,kerching:lol2:
> 
> ...


Hi Stu,

It's quite funny you mentioned the sticks as when I uploaded the pic on here I thought to myself ''I really should bloody cut them'' and I did! lol

The other thing that's quite funny is the crispa. I actually also JUST asked on dendroboard what the crispa would do after pupping (luckily if you look back through the pics the crispa its actually a cluster and its one of the 4 pups thats blooming!) 

Thanks for the information for the seed though as thats basically the information I was after when I asked about it on Dendroboard 

also what do you mean ''sow seed''? 

Thanks also for your kind words! Yup! ill just have to get going again!


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's not liverwort


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I thought it was a type. What is it then?
Cheers for the explanation bud!

Pretty sure it is though as it looks exactly like some of the British liverwort pictures when it's in bigger patches, like identical.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> I thought it was a type. What is it then?
> Cheers for the explanation bud!
> 
> Pretty sure it is though as it looks exactly like some of the British liverwort pictures when it's in bigger patches, like identical.


I think liverwort too,but always up for being proved wrong:lol2:

sow seed= plant them,mate do some digging,there are articles out there on growing broms from seed,but normally it takes a hell of a time to get the plants to a good size,the racina,seems much quicker,they were saying 18month,but not having ever done any of this,but tried and failed with a self fertile neo, I can't go further

Try speaking to frogparty/DB,he might know more,you can teach me then: victory:

merry chrimbo bro

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> I think liverwort too,but always up for being proved wrong:lol2:
> 
> sow seed= plant them,mate do some digging,there are articles out there on growing broms from seed,but normally it takes a hell of a time to get the plants to a good size,the racina,seems much quicker,they were saying 18month,but not having ever done any of this,but tried and failed with a self fertile neo, I can't go further
> 
> ...


hi Bud 

Cheers for the reply and that. I have done a few bits of reading here and there! gonna keep looking! Like I said its actually one of the pups thats blooming on this cluster. I'll do more reading on it like suggested .

I think it will be a while away yet before I can teach you anything Stu lol!

Anyway, Yes Merry Christmas indeed! My birthday first though  - On Monday! :2thumb:

Still bloody working tho :bash:

Liam


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy birthday bro,for monday,just had both of ours,,so old and destitute.

He he I don't know much mate,just learning da ropes,so am always up for more learning: victory:.

I somehow stood up for 6days a week from last chrimbo until Oct,so got a few days coming and I'm bloody done for this year,barring disasters,then I guess ,with someones life at stake,I'll go back in and do the do,but need to stop bro,and get SOME BLOODY VIVS wrapped up:2thumb:
seeya

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd say it's liverwort, too.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd say it's a young fern from the look of it, keep it happy and you'll see. This is how they grow from spores.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

hmmmm! Would be nice! Ill keep my beady eyes on it!


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Next Project*


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice, what's it for?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

The dream right now is a pair of vanzolinii lol


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*updates*

Not going to bore anyone with plant names etc. If you want to know though feel free to ask etc. Got this viv done apart from leaf litter... Seeded for the moment and will probably get frogs from baks. Via my good pal Mike... lol!

Anyway i'll start and end this with some fat b:censor:ds lads or lassies I do not know



























Spider frog....


Wut... I'm not fat


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm the are all female,they paint their toe nails blue/black:gasp:

Thought I might just be up for being the boring guy plants 1,2,4 please:Na_Na_Na_Na:

But you do know I'll forget them by tomorrow don't you Liam:lol2:,but I'll remember where to find then honest:whistling2: where did you grab those 3 mate,for the crack

Nice photos kiddo: victory:

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Hmm the are all female,they paint their toe nails blue/black:gasp:
> 
> Thought I might just be up for being the boring guy plants 1,2,4 please:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...



Least their not wearing stockings yet.

How dare you be so awkward! lol Only joking.

Number 1: Psygmorchis pusilla

2: Marcgravia umbellata 

4: Pleurothalis Spec.

1 and 4 from Bens jungle
2 from terra jungle 

:2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good Liam.
But then, I get sneak previews lol.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I wonder where the peat plate idea came from :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

where do you get all these macgravia from


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> where do you get all these macgravia from


Hey bud how's it going.

Again ones from bens jungle and ones from terra jungle lol
One is from Ade when I swapped plants with him but I can't remember it's name 

I actually spent a bit more than intended for how small this viv is. Have a few broms to spare too which I'm swapping with mike!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

LMAO I'm always bloody awkward,how's this ooooopppppssss 1 3 and 4,3 looks like a ludisia (sp? again),but I might be way off

the other margravia is sitensis(sp?) Joe, I can sort an umbellata start I guess for when you pop by.

Hmm back to those stocking and I nearly missed it:bash: cracking tank Liam good for you mate.:2thumb:

best

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi stu  

Cheers bud. 3 is a dendrobium jenkinsii

It's really nice. Pics don't do it justice!
And your correct about the marcgravia on the back wall! I can't spell it either though LOL!

Well not without looking anyway!!!!!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Liam Yule said:


> And your correct about the marcgravia on the back wall! I can't spell it either though LOL!


It`s Marcgravia :2thumb:


Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

this is the little one...


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm sure a few people know due to the facebook group but I did end up biting the bullet -



got three of these little bad boys. Doing a lot of hiding so just letting them be!

I'm sure ill have plenty of time to grab better photos!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea they are 3 crackers.
At least I can say I`ve seen all three lol.


Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I knew you would eventually !

Great little guys, just wish mine would start popping out the little ones.....all calling but no eggs


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

ChrisJ83 said:


> I knew you would eventually !
> 
> Great little guys, just wish mine would start popping out the little ones.....all calling but no eggs


Where are you hiding these days? Back on the board? You must have some nice pics to share


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful Liam,just the best of luck with them.

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Beautiful Liam,just the best of luck with them.
> 
> Stu


Thank you very much mate. Chuffed with them.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Updates*

heres some updates. A few people asked about the growth in terrib viv. growth has been good... Took out a lot of the terrestrial plants so there is more room for the fattys. Cant believe how heavily planted it actually was looking back... Anyway:





Out of focus but orchid blooming
















Flowers on Racinaea bloom


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice photos, I like it. Where did you got treasure chest brom?

What sizes teriblis viv and how many you keep there? As I seen at least three I believe, but your signature says 2..


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Mantas
Liam is away on holiday for now so may not be able to reply regularly.
He has two orange terribs and they are a couple of beauties. 
I'm baby sitting his frogs at my place for now and it's the first I've actually seen his vivs in the flesh.
He has done a great job with them.
The treasure chest came from me.

Mike


----------

